# Perfect example of how destructive infidelity can be



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tammy Paterson: Married mother fell, who pregnant by college tutor hanged herself | Mail Online

And a good reason why authority figures should not have affairs with people under their influence or control.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh I read this on the Daily Mail today! She also had a 3 year old son by her husband too. ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

What an idiot! I'm sorry but fvcked up is as fvcked up does. Now the husband and the innocent child has to go through life with a frigging elephant on their back.

And do we believe the OM that thought she had left her husband? NO!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

The teacher should lose his job over this!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> The teacher should lose his job over this!


When I was working as an adult educator I got a colleague sacked for having an affair with a young, vulnerable female student.

He was a total sleaze.


----------



## rasana (Feb 6, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> When I was working as an adult educator I got a colleague sacked for having an affair with a young, vulnerable female student.
> 
> He was a total sleaze.


How young was she?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rasana said:


> How young was she?


She was 17, he was 35-40.

She was considered as vulnerable due to a whole slew of issues.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> She was 17, he was 35-40.
> 
> She was considered as vulnerable due to a whole slew of issues.


In the UK are there not any statutory rape laws? That is completely wrong on his part...thats taking advantage of a child and just not ethical or moral...:scratchhead:


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

Just this morning I read on the paper that in the state where I live here in Brazil, a college teacher killed his mistress who was also one of his students because she found out she was pregnant, he most likely feared he was going to be exposed eventually. Just sad.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Kaya62003 said:


> In the UK are there not any statutory rape laws? That is completely wrong on his part...thats taking advantage of a child and just not ethical or moral...:scratchhead:


Even here the states are all over the map as far as what the age of consent is. Here in Oregon it's 18, BUT over 16 is "contributing to the delinquency of a minor." Yep, having sex with a 17 y/o is the same as giving them booze.

Recently Washington state created a law making sex between a teacher and student rape. There the age of consent is 16 there.

We do occasionally have a problem with Mexican immigrants - age of consent is 12 there and they don't realize our laws are quite different.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> In the UK are there not any statutory rape laws? That is completely wrong on his part...thats taking advantage of a child and just not ethical or moral...:scratchhead:


This was a few years ago, before the laws were tightened up, I think.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

So messed up.
Had a guy here at work a few years ago kills himself over his wifes affair.Another guys wife was a guard at a prison,she was doing one of the inmates,she cleaned out all the money he had,racked up the credit cards,took everything out of the 401k and divorced him.
He was and still is in a mental hospital because of her cheating,he kept asking why she was doing this.
Anyway she dies last year and the jerk in prison will get everything.
I've known this man for twenty years,nice guy.
It was terrible to watch him struggle to come to work and make it through the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

